# CWCki Donation thread



## champthom (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been told that the CWCki is in dire need of some money, so I'm making a thread asking for donations because I'm a cool guy like that. 

If you feel that you've benefited from the CWCki, in whatever way, donate as much or as little as you can either by sending a PayPal to cwcdonation@gmail.com or by clicking this link - https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...63663d3faee8dd75b1e1ec3ad97b7af62835dd81d5d52.

To clarify, *this is for the CWCKI proper only*, as in the actual wiki. So while it might not benefit the forum, you at least still get your one stop resource for Chris stuff when you want it.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 2, 2013)

How much is the cost per month/year? Also while I have paypal I'm rather NAIVE about it, is there any way to make the donation anon? I love the cwcki and don't want to see it go!


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Mar 2, 2013)

It costs about $60-80 a month. I know my word may mean little, but champthom can vouch for me that I do not use the CWCki donations for evil(hookers and blow, doxxing, etc). Many people have donated in the past and no one's dox through there have ever been leaked. I will say that champthom has given me an idea that I will look into later about donating anonymously. I'll try to keep you guys posted!


----------



## KatsuKitty (Mar 2, 2013)

Cogsdev doesn't care about the CWCki enough to solve the spam problem and permit meaningful contributions again, yet cares about it enough to solicit donations? I don't mean anything by this statement, it's a legitimate curiosity. I would be happy to donate, but I'd be equally as happy to see it maintained and not neglected as static content, something contrarian to the ideology of a wiki.


----------



## champthom (Mar 2, 2013)

LoveYouLongTime said:
			
		

> It costs about $60-80 a month. I know my word may mean little, but champthom can vouch for me that I do not use the CWCki donations for evil(hookers and blow, doxxing, etc). Many people have donated in the past and no one's dox through there have ever been leaked. I will say that champthom has given me an idea that I will look into later about donating anonymously. I'll try to keep you guys posted!



I have in fact met LYLT, they are TRUE and HONEST and won't spend your money on blow. There hasn't been issues with people being doxed in the past but I've asked them to look into using Bitcoins as it's a fairly popular way to send money anonymously.



			
				KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> Cogsdev doesn't care about the CWCki enough to solve the spam problem and permit meaningful contributions again, yet cares about it enough to solicit donations? I don't mean anything by this statement, it's a legitimate curiosity. I would be happy to donate, but I'd be equally as happy to see it maintained and not neglected as static content, something contrarian to the ideology of a wiki.



I strongly suggest you contact Cogs. I know she doesn't read this forum, she tends to spend most of her time on PVCC and her Twitter, I'd recommend saying something if you feel strongly about it. I understand what you're getting at but there's a good chance Cogs doesn't see it like that.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Mar 2, 2013)

How many of you guys would rather donate through BitCoins? If enough people are on board for that, then I'll definitely look into setting something up.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 2, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> Cogsdev doesn't care about the CWCki enough to solve the spam problem and permit meaningful contributions again, yet cares about it enough to solicit donations? I don't mean anything by this statement, it's a legitimate curiosity. I would be happy to donate, but I'd be equally as happy to see it maintained and not neglected as static content, something contrarian to the ideology of a wiki.


Cogs isn't involved with the cwcki. I wanted to get rid of the spambots, but I really don't know how to pull it off effectively. I guess I'll need to do more research into the problem.

Now the ideology of a wiki doesn't have anything to do with the cwcki. We use the cwcki as a means to store information on Chris. We're glad people are willing to help out, but we're not obligated to do anything. Chris slowed down and stopped producing content. We lock pages if it makes sense to. We're not forcing anything. If Chris suddenly stopped being lazy tomorrow, sure, we'll unlock things. But right now there's no point expending effort maintaining a bunch of content that doesn't need to change.

Anyway, if you like the cwcki, we need money for it to stay up. Hosting it is expensive.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 3, 2013)

LoveYouLongTime said:
			
		

> How many of you guys would rather donate through BitCoins? If enough people are on board for that, then I'll definitely look into setting something up.



Second for BitCoins.


----------



## introman (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm pretty broke myself; but why don't you guys sticky this thread or something similar to the Chris forum? You would get much more hits and much more donations compared to an obscure part of the forum. Good luck on raising the necessary funds to sustain the cwcki!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 3, 2013)

i want to donate. the link doesn't work


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 3, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> LoveYouLongTime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing my BitCoin research now. (As in how to use because what is this new technology even?!) I'd be willing to learn to use this to help the cwcki.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 3, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: I also second stickying this to the main forums.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Mar 3, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> i want to donate. the link doesn't work



You can Paypal it to the email cwcdonation@gmail.com. Sorry for the broken link!


----------



## CatParty (Mar 4, 2013)

LoveYouLongTime said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




donated a little for now. i get paid next week. will donate more then


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who has donated! It's definitely greatly appreciated.


----------



## Asperchu_Super_Fan (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll happily donate if it's secure.

Additionally, I work as an assistant development director for my old college, and one of the best ways of maintaining a donor base is to get a group of individuals to donate monthly.  If we could get 60 folks to donate $1 monthly, or 30 folks to donate $2, etc. we could keep the Cwcki going strong.  It also works well because it builds community.

Stay strong, troll brothers and sisters.  We will get the funding somehow.


----------



## shutupman (Mar 15, 2013)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I wanted to get rid of the spambots, but I really don't know how to pull it off effectively. I guess I'll need to do more research into the problem.



Captcha signup.
Also, I'd love to donate, but I'm self employed and on a rREALLY tight budget. Can't even afford to host my own site


----------



## Null (Mar 15, 2013)

Captcha has been broken. The forums have not seen a spambot since I've instituted a Q&A on the signup. You either have to answer:
"What is the name of one of Christian's parents?" or
"What original character is Christian Weston Chandler the true and honest creator of?"

Even if the spambots are being generated by people, a Chinese sweatshot worker wouldn't know what to put.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (May 9, 2013)

So it has been a while, but I'd just like to thank everyone who has donated!


----------

